
Show HN: Plant 0.1.3 – File-system for humans - gfalcao
https://plant-fs.readthedocs.io/en/latest/api.html?0.1.3#api-reference
======
kseistrup
I'm curious: Is this module meant for Python 2? It resembles a heavily trimmed
down version of the pathlib module found in Python 3.4+.

